# Reaper ONLY working with ASIO...?



## jason3.14 (Dec 23, 2019)

Hi everyone,

A few days ago, Reaper (v6.02) suddenly stopped working for all my audio device settings EXCEPT ASIO. I.e. Directsound, Waveout, WASAPI, etc all have no sound in Reaper. Since I'm not recording anything through a midi controller at the moment, I'd prefer to use something like Directsound since it allows me to listen to youtube songs/tutorials while working on a Reaper project, whereas ASIO would not.

I'm not having any other audio issues otherwise, just within Reaper, which is really strange to me as well. I also reinstalled my Conexant SmartAudio HD just in case, but nothing changed. Could I have just accidentally changed some Reaper settings?

Thanks so much for your help!
Jason


----------



## Kleudde (Dec 25, 2019)

Have you tried writing directly on Reaper's forum? It seems to be a bug with their new version...






REAPER Bug Reports - Cockos Incorporated Forums


Report and discuss bugs in REAPER (if any) in this forum.



forum.cockos.com





Or reinstall a prior version? (I can send you an install file if you don't have anymore) 
Personnally I'm waiting a little bit before switching to the new version, there is always new bugs in new versions of any software.


----------



## Quasar (Dec 25, 2019)

I just tried changing from my normal ASIO, and got sound using WASAPI in v6.02 (Win7). It wouldn't be an issue for me, as I always use the RME ASIO setup in Reaper, but it's really easy to just roll back if it's a v6 issue, no different than installing another update that isn't a whole number change.


----------



## jason3.14 (Dec 26, 2019)

Kleudde said:


> Have you tried writing directly on Reaper's forum? It seems to be a bug with their new version...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi Kleudde, yea I've also tried writing on the Cockos forum - still not sure what the answer is over there either.

In the meantime, I've tried the following:

- Reverted to Reaper v5.99.
- Tried FlexASIO (in addition to the previously described DirectSound, WaveOut, and WASAPi in shared/exclusive modes).
- Reinstalled my Conexant SmartAudio HD driver.

None of this has worked. Kinda crazy...


----------



## jason3.14 (Dec 26, 2019)

Quasar said:


> I just tried changing from my normal ASIO, and got sound using WASAPI in v6.02 (Win7). It wouldn't be an issue for me, as I always use the RME ASIO setup in Reaper, but it's really easy to just roll back if it's a v6 issue, no different than installing another update that isn't a whole number change.



Right, I've used shared WASAPI successfully in the past, but it also doesn't work anymore. D': Weird that ASIO4ALL works but not FlexASIO too...


----------



## Divico (Dec 26, 2019)

Use ASIO. All tje other options are not really good. There is an option in the preferences that allows reaper to share the interface with other applicatuions, so you can hear your youtube etc.


----------



## jason3.14 (Dec 26, 2019)

Divico said:


> Use ASIO. All tje other options are not really good. There is an option in the preferences that allows reaper to share the interface with other applicatuions, so you can hear your youtube etc.



Thanks - I just tried the "Close audio device when stopped and application is inactive" setting. It kind of works, but unfortunately there is an about 15 second delay when trying to switch back to a Reaper project from Youtube. Ironically, toggling between ASIO4ALL and Directsound would be faster than that, for me anyway! Since I'm not recording anything at the moment, I think I'd still prefer WASAPI or DirectSound as I could always play audio from Reaper or anything else without issues... well until now that is. :'(


----------



## Divico (Dec 26, 2019)

There is a better setting..I use Reaper and system audio at the same time to practice guitar. When I return home Ill check this for you


----------



## MartinH. (Dec 26, 2019)

Divico said:


> There is a better setting..I use Reaper and system audio at the same time to practice guitar. When I return home Ill check this for you



I looked and can't find it. I'm not entirely sure it's only a question of a reaper setting and not also of the audio driver. I use asio and I can listen to other stuff without issues in parallel, but I vaguely remember that it wasn't always like that with other audio interfaces.


----------



## Snarf (Dec 26, 2019)

jason3.14 said:


> Thanks - I just tried the "Close audio device when stopped and application is inactive" setting. It kind of works, but unfortunately there is an about 15 second delay when trying to switch back to a Reaper project from Youtube. Ironically, toggling between ASIO4ALL and Directsound would be faster than that, for me anyway! Since I'm not recording anything at the moment, I think I'd still prefer WASAPI or DirectSound as I could always play audio from Reaper or anything else without issues... well until now that is. :'(



This is exactly the problem I have (but with Studio One)! Interested if anyone has a solution?


----------



## jason3.14 (Dec 26, 2019)

Snarf said:


> This is exactly the problem I have (but with Studio One)! Interested if anyone has a solution?



Yea, and WASAPI was my previous solution for shared audio with low latency (when I wanted to record) - hope anyone can help me fix this and/or Directsound


----------

